# Pic of my severum



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I got new 55 gal for free from a friend and his only request was I have to keep the severum he had in there. He said he bought it as a green severum and so he thought it was, but after some research I have decided that it is a red headed severum. Anyway heres a pic.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He looks really good I would keep him.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks! I plan on keeping him. I was told that different types of severums will breed with each other, is this true? If so I am planning on trying to breed it with a red spotted severum.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

interesting fish I like it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a nice looking fish. got great colours on him


----------

